# Sillosocks for canada goose...any feedback?



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Is anyone out there using Sillosocks for Canada Goose? If so, do you have any feedback? Thinking of buying a few dz and would like to hear some feedback from the field.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

I use some old shells and a dozen sillos. They like them. Windy is better, but that might not have anything to do with the dekes. They do seem spendy for what you get. Just try a dozen and see if you like them.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I have never used Sillosocks for Canadas, but if I was going to go the route I would probably purchase Deadly Decoys with the 3D flocked heads. I'm guessing either would work fine though.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been told they work good. If it is real windy i think there is a way to calm them down. I just ordered a doz, so I can't post results, but I will be using them.

I looked for the Deadly's, harder to find and more money


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Kelly i run 3 dozen flocked head canada silo's in my spread. What i like about them is the added movement they give my spread. Adds a touch of realism in my opinion. I also run 2 dozen full body shells and another 2 dozen silouette decoys. Seems to be all i need here in Sask to bring in some decent size flocks. On windy days i don't usually have any issues as i mainly hunt Durham/wheat fields. i tuck the Silo's inbetween the cut stalks to limit there movement facing into the wind, and make sure to turn my other decoys opposite directions, This gives the impression that they are not all standing facing the same direction. Offset your spread directions with your fullbody/shells and you will have zero issues. Hope this helps and good hunting to you! :beer:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

We throw up to 10 dozen sillosock canadas in a spread of full bodies. I think they look really good and like them alot. Easy to set up and take up little room. However, we have never just hunted over them so it is hard to say how effective they are. I often consider selling my fullbodies and running only realgeese silos and sillosocks. Would make life simpler.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Just think you could almost use a back pack instead of a 16 foot trailer. Wow, that would be nice.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jcnelsn1 said:


> I often consider selling my fullbodies and running only realgeese silos and sillosocks. Would make life simpler.


Good man!


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for your help fellas! Really appreciate all the feedback!!

Hope you're all having a great fall!!


----------

